# How to install factory spoiler without template?



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Bought a factory spoiler from a place that sells excess production so it doesn't come with the template for drilling the holes. Anyone have suggestions on how to install it or have a usable template they would sell?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Give the name and link to the seller and I will make us a template to utilize for the mounting of our spoilers . PM me if you would like .


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

brian v said:


> Give the name and link to the seller and I will make us a template to utilize for the mounting of our spoilers . PM me if you would like .


Bought this one: Genuine 2011 12 Chevy Cruze Switchblade Silver Painted Rear Spoiler 95048377 | eBay


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Take a some tape and put it on the trunk, line up the spoiler and mark it on the tape. Use more tape and put it on the spoiler side marking the wholes. Take the tape off the spoiler and line it up and drill your holes.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool..


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

APCruze said:


> Take a some tape and put it on the trunk, line up the spoiler and mark it on the tape. Use more tape and put it on the spoiler side marking the wholes. Take the tape off the spoiler and line it up and drill your holes.


Wish it was that easy but the spoiler has 9 studs and clips on it so you can't line it up on the trunk. It would sit a half inch above it which is too far to just eyeball it, unless I make the holes oversize in which case the clips wont do anything.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone remove the carpet and see if they marked holes on the under side of the trunk?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Good idea I'll check.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

You can make your own template.

1. Get some thick stock from a gift box....since it's Christmas time. The boxes should be everywhere.
2. Make a strip long enough to account for the length and width of the spoiler.
3. Place the strip on studs and take a pencil and mark all off the locations
4. Cut the holes.
5. Place strip on the the spoiler
6. Take a pencil and trace the outline of the spoiler on to the strip
7. Trim the strip
8. You now have a template
9. Take template and place on trunk and make sure it's even on both ends and tape to car.
10. Drill and mount.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

No marks on the underside of the trunk. Going to do it freehand with just 4 holes. Snipped off the plastic retainers since the remaining 4 studs are far apart to evenly hold it down plus there is the double stick tape. Got all the holes drilled and a test fit shows it right on the money. I'll finish up tomorrow but it might be too cold for the tape to work.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You managed to get the exact color match for your Cruze? Does it block that center brake lamp? Ha, my 04 Cavalier sports coupe came with a spoiler, it really helped holding the rear end down when driving on the Dan Ryan in Chicago at 2 mph.

88 Supra has a functionally huge spoiler, needed at 170 mph, but don't try that around here. Will get a ticker for driving 26 in a 25 mph zone.

Had to make my own template for mounting trunk rack on my old 85 Honda SEI, was handy for carrying a large box. Would like that for the Cruze, but feel a six pack would be the limit. Occurred to me at the time, could only drill all those holes once. So measured four times and drilled once. Also used plenty of clear RTV so road salt water would not leak into the trunk. Others that didn't had a pile of rust back there. 

Also used plenty of clear RTV under my sill plates on the Cruze so it would squeeze out. That I could clean off, or would have another pile of rust.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Got the holes in the right place










And the color match is exact.


----------

